# SCMRADOPTION UPDATE



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just rec'd email from scmradoption...they are trying to raise funds to cover vetting costs, on rescued malts from Georgia auction...many had periodontal disease--extensive dentals, many losing most if not all of their teeth. One momma gave birth the next morning! Lost the first pup...but had 2 more...male and female..momma had no milk ....so bottled fed...but, after food, clean drinking water, and a clean and safe environmt...she "got milk"...and all are doing just fine. Here is a link to scmradoption's beautiful handmade quilts for sale...w/ Maltese in center...to raise funds. If any one wants to see "after" pics of the rescued malts...email [email protected] I'll email the pics to you....they are soooo cute....wow, what a difference..already!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.scmradoption.com


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

That poor little maltese with the tearstained face. My heart just breaks. This Friday is payday so I will be making a donation.


----------

